# XBOX

## cemperor

Ragazzi ho installato il gentooxx sulla XboX,non avendo la tastiera USB, sto usando l'SSh pero' non riesco a collegarmi......qualcuno mi saprebbe aiutare???

thx

----------

## cerri

Qualche hint in piu'?

----------

## cemperor

allora.......nel file txt c'e' scritto che si puo' usare SSH solo con un server DHCP...praticamente e' lui ad assegnargli l'IP....pero' io ho una semplice connessione diretta tra schede di rete! come fare???

thx per la tua attenzione

----------

## cerri

Se non hai modo di accedere fisicamente alla macchina, non puoi fare niente.

Qualcuno dovra' pur assegnarli un ip!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cemperor

ci sono riuscito....ora pero' non so' come installare kde.......ho il collegamento internet!

ho gia' fatto emerge sync

poi cosa devo fare???

----------

## cerri

Segui la guida: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-x86-install.xml

----------

## cemperor

sinceramente non so da dove partire dato che questa versione e' per xbox.....cmq il mio scopo finale e vedere il kde funzionante!

emerge kde ora lo sta installando (almeno credo)

dopo come devo fare per chiamarlo e per averlo automaticamente caricato ad ogni avvio???

scusami ma sono completamente ignorante su linux........e' una cosa che mi intrippa parecchio!

----------

## cerri

Ma non e' che non ho voglia di dirtelo... e' che ci sono le guide che lo fanno meglio!!!  :Very Happy:  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/desktop.xml

----------

## cemperor

ecco.....cercavo questo!

thx e scusami......se ho bisogno posso contare su di te???

----------

## cerri

Su di me?

Puoi contare su un forum intero!!!!    :Cool: 

----------

## cemperor

ok.....vediamo di rompre il sedere a questa xbox!  :Mad: 

----------

